# anyone been to Torremolinos in october?



## foxylady (7 Oct 2009)

I Am thinking of possibly going either here or fuengirola as the canaries are too dear and just looking for some kind of feedback as to what its like weather wise etc.


----------



## Stronge (7 Oct 2009)

My sister flew out this morning and I had a text from her and it was 27 degrees at 2.30.  She looked up the weather for the next few days and it is looking good...


----------



## Yeager (7 Oct 2009)

Was there last December and the weather was decent too. Warm but not roasting. They get a decent climate all year round.


----------



## notagardener (7 Oct 2009)

Just back from Cabo Roig near Murcia. Flew with Ryanair and hotel was about 30mins from airport. Weather was about 30 C and the golf courses were great...pity about the play


----------



## YoungCUB (7 Oct 2009)

Went there last October for 5 days hoping for some last minute autumn sunshine....rained for 4. Not sure this is typical but like Ireland, weather patterns have changed. Hire a car in case of bad weather, as plenty of places to explore if not sunbathing weather.


----------



## sunrock (8 Oct 2009)

Should be hot enough this time of year...october ..in torremolinos.
But if you want to go to the canaries what`s the problem?
With aer lingus or ryan air for example you could get a return flight for less than 200e to one of the canaries if you pick the dates carefully.The hotel rooms are as cheap as mainland spain....use booking .com or alpharooms.
You`ll have to spend a bit of time on the internet .Is it any wonder the travel companies are closing down when its so much easier to select your own flights and then hotels on the internet....you are dealing directly with the airlines and the hotels and don`t have to talk to anyone and can get a great deal. In a way you are using your own time to tailor make your own holiday and so are under no pressure.....this is a fantastic benefit of the internet.


----------



## foxylady (8 Oct 2009)

sunrock said:


> Should be hot enough this time of year...october ..in torremolinos.
> But if you want to go to the canaries what`s the problem?
> With aer lingus or ryan air for example you could get a return flight for less than 200e to one of the canaries if you pick the dates carefully.The hotel rooms are as cheap as mainland spain....use booking .com or alpharooms.
> You`ll have to spend a bit of time on the internet .Is it any wonder the travel companies are closing down when its so much easier to select your own flights and then hotels on the internet....you are dealing directly with the airlines and the hotels and don`t have to talk to anyone and can get a great deal. In a way you are using your own time to tailor make your own holiday and so are under no pressure.....this is a fantastic benefit of the internet.


 

We are tied to dates so unfortunately the canaries are way too expensive, anwya thanks for all the help folks , I have now booked it before it went.


----------



## Leper (9 Oct 2009)

October - During the Day, wear shorts and tee shirts - From 6.00pm wear jeans and jumper.  You have a 80/20 chance in your favour of no rain and if you do have some rain it will be light and sporadic.


----------



## KML (12 Oct 2009)

Family just back since yesterday said the weather fantastic but as at end of season all bars etc out of a lot of selection of beers spirits and wine as they are not ordering with it being at end of season.... But if just looking to chill out they said on average 26 28 degrees...


----------



## foxylady (13 Oct 2009)

KML said:


> Family just back since yesterday said the weather fantastic but as at end of season all bars etc out of a lot of selection of beers spirits and wine as they are not ordering with it being at end of season.... But if just looking to chill out they said on average 26 28 degrees...


 
Thanks for that, just wanted a cheap and cheerful relaxing girly holiday with some sun and beer thrown in


----------



## TLC (13 Oct 2009)

Any suggestions for hotel in Torremolinos in November this year?  All look good & Aer Lingus hotel site seems to give great value.  Want somewhere near the beach (feeling optomistic about the weather!).  Suggestions welcomed.


----------



## foxylady (14 Oct 2009)

TLC said:


> Any suggestions for hotel in Torremolinos in November this year? All look good & Aer Lingus hotel site seems to give great value. Want somewhere near the beach (feeling optomistic about the weather!). Suggestions welcomed.


 
The apartments we are staying in are on the beach and are called the bajondillo. I can report back when I return if you like .


----------



## TLC (15 Oct 2009)

If you could report back that would be great, we are going 20th Nov & I looked at a few so if you do happen to see a good looking one I'd appreciate it!  Nothing to pricey but a good location.  Thanks


----------



## TLC (26 Oct 2009)

Hello again - did you have your trip yet? How did it go?  Any advice about hotel for a weekend in November?  Flights booked but no hotel yet would appreciate any advice.
Thanks in advance


----------



## IsleOfMan (26 Oct 2009)

TLC said:


> Hello again - did you have your trip yet? How did it go? Any advice about hotel for a weekend in November? Flights booked but no hotel yet would appreciate any advice.
> Thanks in advance


 
When you choose your hotel have a look at www.hotelscomparison.com to see who is doing the best offer. I also see that www.barcelo.com are offering good deals in the Canaries.


----------



## foxylady (28 Oct 2009)

TLC said:


> Hello again - did you have your trip yet? How did it go? Any advice about hotel for a weekend in November? Flights booked but no hotel yet would appreciate any advice.
> Thanks in advance


 
Just back last friday had a great time. Apartments were basic but clean and in adecent enough complex. They were situated right on the beach. This time of year is quiet enough over there and lots of places are closed. Our apartments while on the beach did not have that many pubs around us so we tended to walk towards the marina a few of the evenings where there was plenty going on.


----------



## suemoo1 (29 Oct 2009)

sunset beach club - irish owned are doing some good deals., great spot, right on beach etc, ive been there 3 or  4 times


----------



## TLC (29 Oct 2009)

Hello suemoo1 & foxylady - where would you recommend for a weekend?  Torremolinos itself or Benelmadena?  We are going towards end of November.

thanks


----------



## foxylady (30 Oct 2009)

TLC said:


> Hello suemoo1 & foxylady - where would you recommend for a weekend? Torremolinos itself or Benelmadena? We are going towards end of November.
> 
> thanks


 
As torremolinos was fairy quite I would probably say Benalmedena or the part in torremolinos thats just beside beanlmadena that way you would have best of both worlds


----------



## TLC (30 Oct 2009)

Thanks foxylady - I do want the best of both worlds - so I'll see what I can find.  After the lashing rain today I could do with a bit of good weather (hopefully we'll get it)


----------

